# Fan help



## kabuto202 (Mar 4, 2010)

Since, there's no direct board that I found that directly refers to cooling, I assume that people here would have the most expirience with it. 

Anyways, it's summer time and my nvidia 8800 is right next to my networking cards (Crappy case.) Anyways, my internet drops every time I play graphic intensive games like SC:II, after a few hours. I'm just about %100 sure it's due to oveheating because: 

I didn't have this issue last year.
I didn't have this issue before the summer.
This doesn't happen when I'm browsing or dling.
I am connected to two separate networks, so unless both of them go offline at the same time it's not my ISP.

Anyways, I'm in a tough spot financially and don't have the money to buy a decent cooling system. However I do have an electric fan that's about the exact height/width as my PC.

Can I use that fan to cool my PC, until I manage buy a better case?


----------



## kabuto202 (Mar 4, 2010)

EDIT: NVM, found the case mod board.


----------

